# when can you start again after FET?



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I tested this morning and it's BFN, I'm abolutely devasted and well..... 

Does anybody know how soon you can start a new fresh IVF/IVM cycle after a Frozen Cycle?
I don't have any periods at all, so have to take the pill first to get started- (is there anybody else out there who doesn't cycle at all?)

Thank you
XXX


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Aloe   so sorry to hear about your negative cycle  

I've never had FET so can't help but normally clinics recommend a couple of months so your body can get back on track and your also mentally ready for it.  Someone will probably be along soon who can help more


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi Aloe,

So sorry to hear about your BFN - any chance you tested too soon? 

I have had those BFNs and its devastating.

I also never get periods - hypogonadotrophic hypogonadism is the name of my condition, is that what you have?
 

Take care
Aissha


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi Aissha,
Thank you for writing back.
To be honest, I've only been diagnosed with PCOS, but not more specific than that.

And yes, ist was the OTD. 

I used to have my period before starting the pill but they stopped when I got off the pill (I was taking it for about 10years).
What treatments have you done?
All the best
Aloe
XX


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Aloe,

Up to now, I have been TTC for about 18months, but only doing ovulation induction so far. Its a long time for me not to actually see any real progress. Sometimes I feel like I am no further on than when I started. 

Firstly they tried a Lutrelef pump, which is permanently attached to you, giving hormone doses every 90 minutes. That produced some follicles, and they did induce ovulation but my endometrium was never really thick enough to have had a viable chance... doesnt stop you getting your hopes up that somehow it would work... after about 3 cycles of that, they moved on to menopur, which was the same kind of thing but I injected daily. Same result really, although I didnt feel they really gave it a chance. I had one cycle, where lots of follicles were produced and then the doc said well there is no choice but IVF. 

After that I decided to get a second opinion as the hospital I was attending were so dismissive and uninterested (when the doctor phoned to tell me that there was no choice but IVF and I said I had some questions, she said : I dont have time to answer your questions, you should just ask the nurse when you see her next!!!) So now I am attending another hospital and they are much better, not willing to give up without trying every option.... I am on my first cycle of Gonal F (for about the last 40 days!) and I think its crunch time... After playing around with the dose, I am now injecting 150 - having started the cycle on 37.5, so I am convinced that its going to be overstim and then I will be back to the beginning again. 

Got an appointment tomorrow so we shall see... I feel so foolish, everytime I think this is going to be it, this is going to be the time where I actually even have a cycle that gives me the chance - but really I have never even been there.

On the positive side, and I have been trying to be more positive about the process, my endometrium has at one point on this cycle hit the dizzy heights of 6mm, which is a personal record and only 1mm from what the doc thinks is viable.  At least that is one thing I can take from it, that this treatment seems to get my body reacting a bit better....

wow... thats a bit more than you bargained for... thanks for making it this far! Its so easy to get carried away writing as its one of the few outlets that I have to vent all the ideas and thoughts etc that are swirling around my head.

Take care and thanks for listening.  
I have big hopes for 2010 after a not so great 2009 
aissha


----------



## Aloe (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi aissha,
How did your appointment goI'm sooo hoping that everything is ok  and not overstimulated!!!!
Keep on staying positive, it's the only way to go 
Take care and let me know
Aloe
XX


----------



## aissha (Nov 3, 2009)

Hey Aloe,

Alas 8 follies over 12mm means that we have had to cancel the cycle   but atleast i now know what the guidelines are for viable cycles - which says a lot about my last treatment place, that I am only learning now!

thanks for the hugs and support  

2010 is going to be my year, i am sure   and i hope the year for you too  

really appreciate your support, 
aissha


----------

